# Rigid Screen Spline?



## masonbrown (Nov 7, 2011)

It's time to refresh my window screens. I went to Lowe's today and saw something I hadn't seen before - Rigid Screen Spline. Basically 6' plastic arcs that have a small flat piece with a slight hook that would appear to be intended to hold the screen in the groove of the frame. I'm not too practiced at installing regular spline, so if this could be a simple snap-in alternative I'm definitely interested in giving it a go. 

Anyone use this before? Is it what I think it is?thanks!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Have a link? Sounds like a new improved mouse trap---(which may not work as well as the old one)


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never tryed it, try it and get back to us and let us know what you think.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Look about 3/4 of the way down http://www.lowes.com/Search=screen+spline?storeId=10151&N=0&langId=-1&catalogId=10051&rpp=16 Looks like New York Wire has found a better way to skin a cat.


----------

